# Parioli/Pinciano



## Matteo Pro (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi!

I am researching neighborhoods in Rome looking for the ideal location. I am looking at Parioli and Pinciano.

I will be working in the city and my kids will attend the American school which is north of the city. I would be interested in hearing about the neighborhood up via Cassia, although I think this might be too far out to live, however I might be wrong.

I love living in the city and enjoy the convenience of cafes, bars, restaurants within walking distance. I am 40 and with kids so I want something more family oriented.

Any other suggestions?


----------

